# Sin City Style



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

Hey, könnt ihr mir bitte paar tipps geben wie ich in einem ( RL ) Video den Sin City Style hinkriege.Also ich kenn schon den einen filter wo alles schwarz weiß und rot ist.Aber was könnt ihr mir sonst von den Farbsettings herraten?Oder gibts da Plugins und was muss ich beachten?Ich arbeite mit Sony Vegas 6.0


----------



## Nico (11. Februar 2007)

Gerri Mm hat gesagt.:


> ...Oder gibts da Plugins und was muss ich beachten?Ich arbeite mit Sony Vegas 6.0



Vegas kannst Du vergessen bei "Sin City". Hier wurden eine ganze Reihe von Programmen + Plugins benutzt, nur nicht Vegas.

Für alle, die nicht wissen, wovon wir hier schreiben:
http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/sin_city/320_hartiganr_1.html

Für die Effekte, die Du wohl in erster Linie meinst, wurde hauptsächlich After Effects, Final Cut Pro (oder PP) + ein sauteures Plugin namens "Sapphire" benutzt:
http://www.genarts.com/story-sincity.html

Aber es führen, wie immer, viele Wege nach Rom. In Kombination mit Illustrator + Live Tracing würde man wohl auch ähnliche Effekte erzielen können.

Eine wichtige Rolle spielen wohl auch Masken um farbige Teile von den SW-Sachen abzugrenzen.

Kann man hier nicht in 1-2 postings konkret erläutern....


----------



## nalu (11. Februar 2007)

Habe geshen, dass du in einem anderen Forum fündig geworden bist, damit aber auch andere Leute den Effekt anwenden können, hier ein eBook zu dem Thema:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/Signalfarbe hervorheben (http://planet-movies.com/tutorials/pdf/signalfarbe.pdf


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

danke aber warum ist den after effects dafürt besser als vegas?


----------



## Nico (11. Februar 2007)

Gerri Mm hat gesagt.:


> danke aber warum ist den after effects dafürt besser als vegas?



Vegas ist sicherlich gut für den Schnitt + ein paar Effekte. Man kann es aber nicht mit einem reinen Compositing-Programm wie After Effects vergleichen. Dazwischen liegen Welten.

Ich möchte hier auch nicht einen dusseligen Streit entfachen, welche Programme besser sind. Tatsache ist, dass hochwertige Plugins (wie z.B. Sapphire, aber auch viele Andere) nicht für Vegas angeboten werden. Sondern meistens nur für AE, PP, FCP... wenn´s hoch kommt noch für Avid.

Hier noch ein link in dem die progs genannt werden, mit denen gearbeitet wurde:
http://www.movieeditor.com/2005/sin.city.html


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

hehe ne da hast du mich falsch verstanden ich wollte nicht streiten aber einfach nur wissen was daran anders ist.


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

ich dachte auch das Compsoting Programme sind mit denen man Effeckte reinbringen kann ( @wikipedia) und was genau meinst du mit Compsoiting Progs?


----------



## Nico (11. Februar 2007)

Gerri Mm hat gesagt.:


> hehe ne da hast du mich falsch verstanden ich wollte nicht streiten aber einfach nur wissen was daran anders ist.



Nee, das war jetzt auch nicht speziell auf Dich bezogen mit dem Streiten. Ich hatte es nur allgemein geschrieben, weil ich weiß, wie solche "Diskussionen" beginnen. Und nervige "freds" über "welches Programm ist besser" gibt es schon mehr als genug in den unendlichen Weiten des http://www.... ;-)


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

Was genau meinste den mit Compositing Programm ? Ich verwechsel das gerade ein bischen


----------



## Nico (11. Februar 2007)

Gerri Mm hat gesagt.:


> Was genau meinste den mit Compositing Programm ? Ich verwechsel das gerade ein bischen



Na, über "Compositing" findet man im Netz wirklich sehr viel. Die beiden bekanntesten Programme sind wohl After Effects + Combustion.

Viele sagen, dass After Effects genau so sei wie Photoshop => eben nur für "bewegte Bilder"....  Zusätzlich kann man Ebenen im 3D-Raum "komponieren", mit Kameras abfahren, Lichter setzen... undsoweiterundsofort....


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

mal ne dumme Frage ich kenn mich mit Vegas richtig gut aus ist das ein großer Umstieg von Vegas auf After Effects?


----------



## Nico (11. Februar 2007)

Gerri Mm hat gesagt.:


> mal ne dumme Frage ich kenn mich mit Vegas richtig gut aus ist das ein großer Umstieg von Vegas auf After Effects?



Du weißt doch => es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.
Aber was soll man darauf antworten? AE kann man jedenfalls nicht mal so eben in 2-3 Monaten erlernen. Wenn Du wirklich intensiv ran gehst vielleicht in 6-12 Monaten. Nach 2 Jahren fängt es dann an, wirklich Spass zu machen  

In diesem Video-Tutorial von dem von mir hochgeschätzten Andrew Kramer bekommst Du mal einen kurzen Überblick von AE:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/kramer_andrew/aftereffects101/ae_101.html

Ich hoffe, dass Deine Englisch-Kenntnisse ausreichend sind...


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

hehe mit After Effects kann man doch auch diesen " Laser Schwert " Effeckt machen oder?Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen der Studio und der Pro Version von den Effeckten her?Und sind große Unterschiede zwischen der 5.0 und 7.0 Version weil die könnte ich um einiges billiger kriegen?Es geht mir vor allem um die Effeckte und so


----------



## Nico (11. Februar 2007)

Ich klinke mich jetzt hier aus. Mein Filmabend beginnt  Es werden Dir sicherlich noch ein paar Leute hier antworten....

Schönen Abend


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

trotzdem danke , viel spaß =)


----------



## nalu (11. Februar 2007)

Nico, mir gefällt aber vegas besser.  SPASS

Ich denke man sollte vegas nur für den schnitt nehmen. AE ist einfach perfekt für effekte und Szenenbearbeitung sprich zB Sincity effekt.


----------



## Gerri Mm (11. Februar 2007)

hehe kannste mir vielleicht deine icq geben?Wenn ich ma paar Fragen habe das du mir dann zur Seite stehst?Ich kennt euch doch alle damit gut aus  p.s.:noch 10 min das ist die demo fertig geloadet =)


----------



## nalu (18. Februar 2007)

Sorry hat was länger gedauert.

Meine ICQ: 299426440


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

also hast du zufällig sowas :  http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3186940  gemeint

wenn ja würde ich es dir gerne erklären.... schreibe mir am besten eine mail an tat.entertainment@yahoo.de

dann kann ich dir ne komplette anleitung zusammenbasteln und senden^^


----------



## axn (18. Januar 2008)

@ APoCx

Warum magst du deine Anleitungen nicht für alle ersichtlich hier oder als Tutorial im dafür vorgesehenen Bereich veröffentlichen? Es hätte jeder was davon und du würdest dir die Arbeit nicht für einen allein machen..

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2008)

Abgeshen davon, dass dieser Thread knapp ein Jahr alt ist, kommt das Video kaum an den SinCity-Stil ran. Härtere Kontraste, gezielte Auswahl farbiger Sachen, saubere Grundarbeit bei der Ausleuchtung. Nee, sorry, dieses Video ist einfach nur mit nem "Farbe übriglassen"-Effekt bearbeitet worden. 

Ein HI an AXN, mal so nebenbei 

mfg chmee


----------



## APoCx (18. Januar 2008)

zum ersten: ja ich könnte natürlich gerne tutorials hier posten...

zum zweiten: das war nur ein beispiel wie es in etwa aussehen sollte und nicht das das die perfekte version vom sc look ist>.<


----------



## axn (18. Januar 2008)

Ein HI zurück!


----------



## ViennaKings (12. Februar 2008)

Nico hat gesagt.:


> Du weißt doch => es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.
> Aber was soll man darauf antworten? AE kann man jedenfalls nicht mal so eben in 2-3 Monaten erlernen. Wenn Du wirklich intensiv ran gehst vielleicht in 6-12 Monaten. Nach 2 Jahren fängt es dann an, wirklich Spass zu machen
> 
> In diesem Video-Tutorial von dem von mir hochgeschätzten Andrew Kramer bekommst Du mal einen kurzen Überblick von AE:
> ...



Hallo Lieber Nico,

gibts dieses Tutorial auch auf Deutsch vielleicht mit der CS3 Version.

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen, AE CS3 zugelgt, bin aber ein richtiger Amateur. Wie kann ich am besten diese Super Geniale Programm beherschen?

Ich werde mir auch in den nächsten Tagen, das Handbuch dazu kaufen.

Hast du vielleicht noch Ideen, wie ich es erlerne

lg


----------



## chmee (13. Februar 2008)

Nimm die Ayato Tutorials, da lernt man sehr viel sehr schnell. Die sind hier in der Tutorials-Sektion in Deutsch hinterlegt.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Hier noch Links zur Umsetzung des SinCity-Styles, großteilig für Photoshop, aber die Umsetzung in AE ist ähnlich:

http://fotoblog.viktor-dite.de/photoshop-tips-tricks-hints/video-sincity-effekt
http://library.creativecow.net/articles/swanson_grant/sin_city1.php
http://www.macmerc.com/articles/Graphics_Tips/392
http://www.stockphotoguides.com/take/videos/studio-lighting-setup-for-sin-city-effect


----------

